# Single lovers?



## DaveyCow (Aug 18, 2014)

Sorry if this has already been asked - I didn't find anything in a search...

I personally value the average more than the single (as I think many do), but I'm wondering if anyone values a single more than an average? If you do, then why?


----------



## Cube Is Life (Aug 18, 2014)

I think many people would value the average more because singles could be lucky or unlucky and an average will have lucky and unlucky cancel each other out.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 18, 2014)

That thread title has to be intentional.

Average>single because lucky solves do not constitute a good solver.


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 18, 2014)

Singles keep me happy while averages let me know how I'm doing.


----------



## Weston (Aug 18, 2014)

Single lovers in an area near you!


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 18, 2014)

Every non-cuber ever!


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh god, I completely misinterpreted the thread title to be about you wanting to find a date/lover in this forum. 

But yeah, most non cubers are more impressed with single solve times.


----------



## Berd (Aug 18, 2014)

Andreaillest said:


> Oh god, I completely misinterpreted the thread title to be about you wanting to find a date/lover in this forum.



AHAHAHAHA I was the same. I agree, I was doing a 20 second average at pyraminx at school (Long time ago) when suddenly I got a sub ten solve. The kid next to me was so shocked...


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 18, 2014)

I think for longer events a single time is a decent representation. Say for 6x6 or 7x7. And also events that aren't in an average format, like BLD events.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 19, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> I think for longer events a single time is a decent representation. Say for 6x6 or 7x7. And also events that aren't in an average format, like BLD events.



I agree with BLD, but not with 6 and 7. With BLD, it's true because the success rate isn't 100%. With 6x6 and 7x7, it pretty much is.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 19, 2014)

Average is better because you end up with nubs like me who get 5's when they average mid 8


----------



## Mikel (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm single and need a lover.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 19, 2014)

I agree that the bigger cube you get, the more it's representative of your average. Singles still don't mean anything though.



Mikel said:


> I'm single and need a lover.



I know this girl named Mariah...


----------



## Mikel (Aug 19, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I know this girl named Mariah...



You know Mariah Carey?

Can you introduce me to her?


----------



## kcl (Aug 19, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I agree that the bigger cube you get, the more it's representative of your average. Singles still don't mean anything though.
> 
> 
> 
> I know this girl named Mariah...



Be careful there, Mariah is his sister's name

edit: ok the joke went totally over my head, I'm tired don't judge


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 19, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Be careful there, Mariah is his sister's name



That's the joke.


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 19, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I'm single and need a lover.



<3 <3 <3 !!!!


----------



## Dene (Aug 19, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I'm single and need a lover.



Come over to NZ. Gays can totes get married there. Me and you baby


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm just going to ignore the last few posts.

I say singles and averages are equal. I want a really good single, and a really good average.

But I like it better when I get an outstanding single because then you can celebrate. If you get an outstanding average you find out after, then you start cheering for yourself, and you look like a loner because no one knows what your cheering for. 

But yeah, I think they're both just as good as each other.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Singles motivate, averages tell you how you're doing.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'd agree with Ciaran, nothing beats the rush of getting a good single 
Averages are obviously better for judging skill, though.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 19, 2014)

Absolutely agree that singles are more enjoyable for the competitor especially. Sometimes it can be exiting though if you know you need say sub 13.79 on your last solve for a PB average.


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 19, 2014)

Of course averages are a better indication of skill and consistency. That being said, singles can be indication of progression. For example, for awhile I was stuck getting consistent 14-17 second solves with occasional 13 singles (10 per average of 100) and 10s- 12s (maybe one per average of 100) and only 2 sub 10s ever. Recently I've been able to get quite a few more 12s which I feel is an indication of progression which will eventually grow into consistency.


----------



## elrog (Aug 20, 2014)

It has been stated many times so far that average is better for judging the skill of a cuber, but I find singles just as interesting interesting because they hint at the limits of speedcubing.


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 20, 2014)

Singles are fun, and they're used to brag, however...

Me: "My 2x2 best single is 0.43"
Non-Cuber: "Really? Let me mess it up and you can show me"
Me: "..."


----------



## TDM (Aug 20, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Singles are fun, and they're used to brag, however...
> 
> Me: "My 2x2 best single is 0.43"
> Non-Cuber: "Really? Let me mess it up and you can show me"
> Me: "..."


I get this all the time...
NC: "What's your best time?"
Me: "7.40"
NC: "Minutes?"
Me: "No, seconds."
NC: "OMG!"
*NC2 walks in*
NC: "Hey, NC2! Look at this guy! He can solve a rubix cube in 7 seconds!1!"
Me: "No, I average fourt-
NC2: "Oh, really? Do it! Do it!" *grabs cube and starts scrambling as fast as possible* (which usually involves turning it about 45 degrees and forcing it, almost breaking it...)
:fp

... you can almost tell who are the people who spell Rubik's as 'rubix'.


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 20, 2014)

TDM said:


> I get this all the time...
> NC: "What's your best time?"
> Me: "7.40"
> NC: "Minutes?"
> ...



Haha, exactly. I don't see why non-cubers can't transfer the concept of a "personal best" to speedsolving.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Aug 20, 2014)

If you say your single time to a non cuber, they will think you are pro
If you say your average time to a non cuber, they would probably think you not so pro 

Normally I prefer Avg times but in front of non cubers, singles ftw!


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 20, 2014)

"My best ever is 7.08" (With lubed Dayan on a good day LL skip)

"Here solve this in 7 seconds (old style store bought cube)"

*25 seconds later*


----------



## kcl (Aug 20, 2014)

I actually had my PB work to my advantage once I started getting fast. I averaged like high 9, and I had a teacher ask what my PB was. (Like 6.04 at the time) Then she made me do a solve. I proceeded to solve and get a 6.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 20, 2014)

I've always thought fast singles are more fun than low standard deviation.
Got my second-best (unofficial) time ever on Juš Mejaš's cube at Euros with a PLL skip.


----------



## CLL Smooth (Aug 21, 2014)

pb singles are way more exciting! averages are pretty average


----------



## Renslay (Aug 21, 2014)

CLL Smooth said:


> pb singles are way more exciting! averages are pretty average



This. I agree completely.


----------

